# The Cephalopod Insurrection!



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

New favorite animals. 

Print Article: Octopuses give eight thumbs up for high-def TV
[So I guess they're sorta like the Borg.] 

Octopus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yes, this is the literal translation of its scientific name:
Vampire Squid from Hell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cuttlefish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cephalopod intelligence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How smart is the octopus? - By Carl Zimmer - Slate Magazine

Armed But Not Dangerous - National Wildlife Magazine

NOVA | Kings of Camouflage | Spineless Smarts | PBS

Naturally:
Cthulhu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Finally, to prove my point: 









These critters are awesome! *(And yummy...)*


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

I, for one, welcome our tentacled overlords!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Octopus are probably one of the smartest underwater species in the world.


----------

